# Wiring the fan to a switch



## 01rancher4x4 (May 25, 2011)

Is it possible to wire the fan on a 350 Rancher to a switch?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i dont see why not. it should work the same as the brutes fans. maybe if you look at the write up on it you can come up with your own write up for the hondas.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

:agreed: wired the fan on my wife's rubicon the same way.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i would find the power side of the fan and tap into it and put a switch in the wire and run it to the battery that's how i did my brute yours should be the same


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

Word of caution..Make sure that you use a relay..DO NOT just tie into the switch with the fan..A switch is not good for the 5-15 amps that the fan will pull...Use the normally open side of a relay..Bosch makes them and you can buy them at any auto parts..Bring a constant hot to the common side of the normally open contact then the hot to the fan..then take a hot on ignition to the switch out of the switch to the coil of the relay..Again do not just wire straight to the switch..If you pull the cover on the fuse box there is a relay for the fan...this is there for a reason..the switch will not last with that many amps...


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ 25 amp rated switches are readily available at most any parts store. - On Honda's, the blue wire is the + side, the green is the -. I just put a switch in-line on the blue, that way you can kill it when deep water riding, but leave it to function as normal otherwise.


----------



## roonglass351 (7 mo ago)

*On my 2001 350 rancher es I took the temp sensor n unplugged it n run a wire from it to ground it to frame but now it works but the oil temp light stays on will this hurt anything.*


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Now when the oil temp does get too high, you won't know it. Why not just fix whatever the problem is?


----------

